# Wired2Fish - Berkley PowerBait ICAST Soft Plastics Giveaway



## fender66 (Jul 24, 2018)

*Another GREAT giveaway from our friends and Tinboats Sponsor, Wired2Fish!*

Berkley PowerBait has long been recognized as a go-to formula for putting more fish in the boat. We had a chance to see their new selection of shapes at ICAST and want you to get a taste of them as well, not literally, but to try on your next fishing trip. 

We have all the new shapes and will be giving you a chance to win a selection of a few of them, 5 bags, to include but not limited to The General, the Jester, the Power Swimmer, the Bunker Hawg, the Power Worm and the Craw Fatty. We might slip in a few of their other baits too. 

Good luck and although they are making their way to store shelves you could be one of the fish anglers in your area to own them. 

This giveaway ends August 7, 2018. 5 winners. Good luck!

https://scout.com/outdoors/bass-fishing/Article/Berkley-PowerBait-ICAST-Soft-Plastics-Giveaway--119938457/?utm_source=Wired2Fish+Giveaways&utm_campaign=067cc38ec1-GiveawaysBerkley_PowerBait_7_23_18&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_e5b65adfb3-067cc38ec1-79061205&mc_cid=067cc38ec1&mc_eid=5843537089

You may enter once per day per email address.


----------



## Jim (Jul 28, 2018)

The best baits ever made in my opinion. I bet if there was a way to gauge a per fish caught by bait, Berkley Powerbait would be in the top 3 if not THE top.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 28, 2018)

Jim said:


> The best baits ever made in my opinion. I bet if there was a way to gauge a per fish caught by bait, Berkley Powerbait would be in the top 3 if not THE top.



Pretty sure this is close to a "bullseye" comment. Great bait.


----------



## Jim (Aug 7, 2018)

Last day to enter! Let's see a TinBoats member win these!


----------

